# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Ошибка на экране смерти 0*0000007B(0*c0000034,0*00000000,0*00000000)

## studentmtk

Вчера при установки игрухи завис комп,при перезагрузки появился синий экран смерти с этой ошибкой. В системе 2 винта,IDE и SATA, система стояла на IDE(он еще распилин на 2 раздела).При попытки переустановить систему такая же фигня.Подскажите пожалуйста в чем проблема: посыпался винт,проблемы с мамкой (с контроллерами ) или и то и другое.Спасибо

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

7B это ошибка связанная с файловой системой и винтами.
Возможные причины: 
неисправная память. Решение: тестить memtest хотя бы сутки
ошибки файловой системы. Решение: загрузиться с установочного диска с виндой и запустить консоль восстановления и сделать проверку диска на ошибки.
проблемы с диском. Проверять программой MHDD или Victoria
при переустановке - возможное отсутствие драйверов для SATA. Решение: либо подготовить дискету с драйверами (взять с сайта производителя материнки) и жать F6 в начале установки, либо в BIOS выставить режим работы SATA как совместимый с IDE
Битый шлейф винчестера. Решение: заменить шлейф.
Общая проблема с ОС и материнкой. Осмотреть материнку на предмет наличия вздувшихся конденсаторов, в случае обнаружения нести в СЦ или паять самому.
Проблема с блоком питания или контактом в разъёме питания винчестера. Проверить.

Фуф.. Вроде как-то так

----------


## Virtual

*studentmtk*, в виндах, есть очень приятная фича, - дампы памяти при BSOD.
мой комп-свойства-дополнительно-загрузка и востановление-отказ системы...
вот по этим дампам очень приятно гадать что у вас.... иначе это гадание на кофейной гуще  :Smiley: 
давай файлы из папки 
%SystemRoot%\Minidump
//лучше в архиве
погадаем.  :Wink:

----------


## studentmtk

забыл уточнить что при загрузке с винта система не загружается,пишет disk boot failure insert system disk and press enter  или  *A* *disk* *read* *error* occurred Press Ctrl+Alt+Delete to restart. В итоге скачал обновленный образ системы с САТАшными дровами в наборе,попробовал с него переустановить-получилось,установил на другой раздел без форматирования. При загрузке в в списке систем новая система не отображается,поэтому загрузил старую.Работает все в принципе стабильно,глюков никаких нет,жесткий при работе не трещит. 
Прикрепил папку с дампами.
Мне вот интересно как так все заработало,ведь я подключал этот винт к другому компу и как основной и как дополнительный и была такая же фигня *A* *disk* *read* *error* occurred Press Ctrl+Alt+Delete to restart.Спасибо.

----------


## Virtual

*studentmtk*, сначало у тебя глючил бедный файрвол, потом разок видео (ну мало ли перегрелась или еще чего).

а вот с с мая  :Smiley:  вечный глюк кривые дрова старфорса (кстати и в сбоях на винте они могли быть виноваты  :Wink:  )




> Crash date:         Wed May 27 15:21:42.718 2009 (GMT+6)  
> Stop error code:    0xD1  
> Process name:       Idle  
> Probably caused by: FStarForce.sys 
> 
> Crash date:         Fri Jun 19 08:45:37.759 2009 (GMT+6)  
> Stop error code:    0xD1  
> Process name:       Idle  
> Probably caused by: FStarForce.sys 
> ...


ЗЫ




> Мне вот интересно как так все заработало,ведь я подключал этот винт к другому компу и как основной и как дополнительный и была такая же фигня A disk read error occurred Press Ctrl+Alt+Delete to restart.Спасибо.


вполне возможно что при попытке установки винды, установщик починил загрузочную область, имхо достаточно было загрузится в консоль восстановления, и
chkdsk c: /f /r много раз пока не начнет ругатся что ошибок нет  :Smiley: . ну в худьшем случае могло понадобится fixmbr, fixboot.

----------


## studentmtk

Спасибо за помощь. Я так понимаю COMODO лучше снести,а с старфорсом чего делать.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Спасибо за помощь. Я так понимаю COMODO лучше снести,а с старфорсом чего делать.


Старфорс это вообще лютое зло, которое кроме жутких проблем ничего не создаёт. По-хорошему то его тоже снести надо, но, тогда с играми будет трабла (лицензионными), не запустятся...

----------


## PavelA

FStarForce.sys - это обход Старфорса, может запросто глючить с новыми версиями.

----------


## studentmtk

В принципе тему можно закрыть.Очень нравится ваш сайт за быструю и проффесиональную помощь. Спасибо

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А зачем закрывать?  :Smiley:  Вдруг понадобится ещё

----------


## Virtual

> Спасибо за помощь. Я так понимаю COMODO лучше снести,а с старфорсом чего делать.


насчет COMODO да наверное мона снести, или обновить до самой последней версии
насчет видео, обнови дрова и пыль из видяхи выдуй.

а вот насчет старфорсов  :Smiley:  сам старфорс жутко глючный, некоторым помогает обновление дров с сайта производителя. а вот насчет кряков  :Wink:  он однозначно глючит с новым старфорсом (они специально меняют его дабы геморой создать пиратам  :Smiley: ).

зы сам, если сильно хочется поиграт в че нить с этой какой, то ставлю играю и тут -же сношу дрова нафиг. 
ЗЫЗЫ на сервак настоятельно рекомендую даж близко такое не подносить, былу самого печальный опыт - поставив ИТС от 1С, несколько раз подряд за день уронил сервер, (обычно он останавливается не чаще раз в полгода, на капитальную чистку  :Smiley:  смазку)

----------

